#ubuntu-cy 2018-07-18
<xai> Hello. This's the only Cypriot channel here? :)
<xai> I'm about to move to Cyprus and wanna find any locals in FreeNode if possible)
#ubuntu-cy 2018-07-19
<theodotos> xai:  It's the official Cypriot channel of the Cyprus Ubuntu Local Community.
<theodotos> In which city are you staying?
<xai> Limassol
